# Decent rod and reel?



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

So I'm gonna buy a new rod and reel to fish mostly from bridges, piers, and sea walls. I read somewhere a decent set up for around $100 would be a ugly stick 7' big water coupled with a penn fierce 5000 reel. Suggestions?


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

For that price, sounds about right


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The fierces are really good reels but I prefer the battles over them. If you look around you can find a battle pretty cheap. I'd go up one size though.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Depends what you really wanna target and if you want something light for throwing lures or maybe something bigger for fighting bull reds,sharks etc.


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. I don't really have a "target fish" yet. I guess anything other than bait at this point. I normally fish with live minnows on the bottom.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

noodlez94 said:


> Depends what you really wanna target and if you want something light for throwing lures or maybe something bigger for fighting bull reds,sharks etc.


Agreed. Since there is always a chance if hooking a big red,jack, or shark I prefer to have a bigger reel but i also Like to catch big fish on light tackle.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea, I wasn't real impressed with the Penn Battles, never tried the Fierce. I am still sold on the old Spinfisher 850SSM reels. Doesn't sound like the price range would be right for you. Maybe you could find one slightly used. Other than the Penn SS, I'd probably look at shimano, sphereos is pretty good. I have a 14000 on a cobia, rod, smooth casting. thought about changing the handle though.
As far as cheap rod n reels, I have a Shakespeare Alpha combo I bought from wal mart many many years ago- 2 pc rod (8' surf rod style)- used it as a "go to" when I was doing a lot of kayak fishing. Replaced the reel a couple years ago- still have it. I use it once in awhile. I know some might cringe at the thought of buying a cheap Shakespeare combo from wallyword- but it really wasn't a bad investment. Made for an affordable setup until I could afford what I really wanted.
Can't go wrong with an ugly stick- I've bought a ton of them- still have most. Any we don't still have is only because of owner abuse (broken rod / damaged beyond repair). We have inshore spin and baitcasting rods, and up to my 10 ft 2 pc surf rod (another one I've had forever). Caught everything on them-
Well, that my $.02 on cheap spinning outfits- hope its some help.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey! Lookit there...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/penn-750ss-238929/


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*rod reel*

get the new ugly stick, pick up a used Penn 650/750


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have a like new Penn 750SSM and a bunch of rods if you want to stop by sometimes. PM me for directions or questions.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

Way to help a fellow Pff member out Ocean Master


----------



## Ocadmirer (Apr 19, 2013)

a few monhs ago my brother and i were out fishing he was using a cheap walmart rod married to a penn spinfisher5 spooled with 20lb suffix mono with steel leader of course and had a take on a live grunt
and to make a long story short he ended up landing a 220+ lb bull shark about 90 mins later


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've had good luck with both the Penn Battle ($129 for the 5000 combo) and Penn Fierce ($89 for 5000 combo). Picked them up at BassPro.


----------

